# Girl's Phantom value?



## Nickinator (Feb 12, 2013)

Whats a general value range for a girl's Phantom (black), complete, original, condition 4-5?

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2013)

without a pic Darcie this is kinda a crap shoot but I'll assume the chrome is pretty much toast, seat, pedals, grips are all useable but rough and tank and front fender/headlight cover are free of acid damage. Also make sure serial # puts this at '55. All said I'd say anywhere between $450-600 depending on how rough it really is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Shawn, this is my feeling on price too-  guy wants $1,000 for it and that seemed too high. I haven't seen it in person but I'm assuming the parts are in the condition you noted. Is '55 the only year they made them?



Freqman1 said:


> without a pic Darcie this is kinda a crap shoot but I'll assume the chrome is pretty much toast, seat, pedals, grips are all useable but rough and tank and front fender/headlight cover are free of acid damage. Also make sure serial # puts this at '55. All said I'd say anywhere between $450-600 depending on how rough it really is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep,
    It was a one year only model. Really nice ones can almost hold their own with a boys Phantom to wit Ethan's sale of his blue bike. There was a nicely restored (correct) one at Ann Arbor last year that the seller was asking $1400 for but I think $1000-1100 would have bought it. I am looking for a blue girls bike myself but I'm only willing to do about $1500 tops and it would have to be really nice. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Feb 12, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks Shawn, this is my feeling on price too-  guy wants $1,000 for it and that seemed too high. I haven't seen it in person but I'm assuming the parts are in the condition you noted. Is '55 the only year they made them?




I have a red Girls that is all original that I would take $1000 OBO


----------



## jpromo (Feb 12, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I have a red Girls that is all original that I would take $1000 OBO




Man, that's a nice bike, Rick!


----------



## rlhender (Feb 12, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Man, that's a nice bike, Rick!




Thanks...but this one is my fav


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 12, 2013)

rlhender said:


> Thanks...but this one is my fav
> 
> OK I'm sure this subject has been beat to death already- but is that a real orig blue girl's Phantom?? Way cool looking bike
> 
> Darcie


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> rlhender said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...but this one is my fav
> ...


----------



## rlhender (Feb 12, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> rlhender said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...but this one is my fav
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes that is a real girls blue Phantom. These, too, are fairly scarce but the holy grail of Phantoms is a boys blue Phantom. No literature exists to say Schwinn ever made one but at least one of them exists. It sold on Ebay a little over three years ago if memory serves and I was the underbidder somewhere around $2400. The bike was only about condition 6 but it was original and all there. Supposedly the bike went to California but has not surfaced. Despite my pleas to the seller to put me in contact with the buyer I never found out who got it. If anyone knows where it is I would step up to the plate for this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Feb 12, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nickinator said:
> 
> 
> > ...not so fast, I haven't put my two cents in yet. I suggest that you email that person and tell them everything that's wrong with the bike, then offer 'em $75. NOW, this subject is beat to death.
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 12, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nickinator said:
> 
> 
> > ...not so fast, I haven't put my two cents in yet. I suggest that you email that person and tell them everything that's wrong with the bike, then offer 'em $75. NOW, this subject is beat to death.
> ...


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I sold my blue girls for $2450.00


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*blue phantom*

So let me get this straight.. This was an xmas promo? Bob U sold one on Ebay a while back.. Og MENS blue phantom he restored. Killer


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

The girls bike was offered in all four colors for all of 1955. Some people refer to the boys bike as a Christmas special but I don't have the serial # off the only original bike I ever saw. Most of the Schwinn experts say the serial # should be a "U" (Nov '55). The bike Bob did I don't think started out as an original blue bike. I am alos hunting a "U" cantilever frame so I can build one of these. I have all the original parts (no repo stuff) to build one if I can just find the frame--anyone? V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2013)

Dave,beat it to death one more time so you can get one more post.Rick,did ya go to the BMX show?I didnt go,it was too far away.lol


----------

